# Really upset with RCI



## gnipgnop (Sep 25, 2011)

I have been a member of RCI since 2006.  Recently I checked on the week I have available to deposit and it told me I had 30 TPU's.  This particular week is "spring break" 3 BR in Hilton Head - Gold Crown resort.  This morning I checked it again and now is shows 24 TPU's.  I am so pissed at RCI for doing this.  The start date on this week is March, 2013.  I can't imagine why they would drop 6 TPU's so quickly?  I would understand it if it was a week becoming available in 6 months but 16 months out is unbelievable to me.  This past July I joined the Platinum membership in RCI and I am so sorry I did.  Now that I know that Waterside by Spinnaker is also on the II list of resorts I will never give this week to RCI again.  Oh ~ I am so frustrated over this.:annoyed:


----------



## bogey21 (Sep 25, 2011)

Over the years I have learned to live with RCI and not let the things they do upset me.  The choices are to stay with RCI or leave them.  I have chosen to stay but only use them sparingly.

George


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 25, 2011)

I understand your frustration, believe me.  It's been a game for me to find a good week that will trade well in RCI.  

My weeks have seen huge fluctuations in value with the new system.  One week showed 22 points, and now recently the week is getting 36.  It's a CO ski week 12, a week that most of Colorado school districts have for spring break, and the snow is in great supply then.  I could not figure out how the week before would be so high, then week 12 so low.  It's an example of a week that didn't have much demand, then suddenly got a great deal of demand, as soon as school started and people realized that was the week they needed to take the kids out of town for the holiday.  

Needless to stay, I waited to deposit the week.  

I would wait on your week, and just watch it every now and again.  As soon as it increases in value, deposit it.


----------



## bnoble (Sep 25, 2011)

Just wait.  It may well come back up.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Sep 25, 2011)

I have never had my weeks fluctuate.  Can it possibly be a computer glitch?


----------



## gnipgnop (Sep 25, 2011)

OMG ~ Do you mean it could change again?  How crazy is that????  Thanks for all the advice.......I will definitely check it every day from now on.  Never thought that could happen, I just thought that once the TPU's were assigned that was it!  Imagine that....


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 25, 2011)

Just as it changed down, it could easily go back up.  It's based on demand.  

That's pretty low TPU for Hilton Head.  Myrtle Beach gets higher numbers.


----------



## BevL (Sep 25, 2011)

Once you've deposited your week, the value will not go down, or at least no one has reported their TPU value going down for a deposited week.  The number of TPUs can be adjusted upwards and there have been reports of that - happened to me actually.

But if you haven't deposited your week and are just using the calculator to see what it will get you in TPUs, then definitely it can fluctuate so it's worth it to try plugging in your week every few days.

And many have suggested taking a screen shot of the deposit calculator and of your TPU value once it has been deposited to make sure it gets confirmed at that TPU number.  I personally take a screen shot every time I do "something" such as a deposit or exchange, so that I have a record of how many TPUs I should have.


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Sep 25, 2011)

think of it like the airlines - you check, it you are happy with the " going rate" - deposit, if not,  wait and see if it gets better.  You could "win" or you can "lose".  

I have a july 4 th week that when I booked it with the resort, the deposit value was 54.  i did not deposit.  Guess everybody else did it right away, I got "around to it", and it was 42.  Decided to wait.   Now it is 47.  I just check periodically, and when I like it, I will deposit.

I have never had a DEPOSITED week value go down,  it has gone up.


----------



## sfwilshire (Sep 25, 2011)

I ran into the same thing with my Tybrisa week. Between the time I looked in October or November last year and the time I paid my maintenance fees and deposited, the TPU went down about 8 points. That's at max value. Not the prorated amount. I marked my calendar to pay my maintenance fees early this year and deposit then. Of course, it could be completely different this year. 

Some of my resorts don't require maintenace fee payment for future years before you deposit, but Tybrisa does.

Sheila


----------



## gnipgnop (Sep 25, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Just as it changed down, it could easily go back up.  It's based on demand.
> 
> That's pretty low TPU for Hilton Head.  Myrtle Beach gets higher numbers.




I also think this is low TPU's for Hilton Head.  We love going there but this year we had something else in mind but with only 24 TPU's that they're giving us we may not have enough for an exchange to where we want to go.  Bummer!


----------



## littlestar (Sep 25, 2011)

Waterside by Spinnaker is an awesome resort.  We stayed there in March and loved it.  If RCI doesn't value it any more than that, I'd give it to II (Interval) since Waterside now trades in II, too.


----------



## yumdrey (Sep 25, 2011)

Not too long ago, a tugger posted a similar thread here.
Her three bedroom 4th of July week at HHI (waterside) had not many TPUs.
In that thread, the other waterside owner said resale owners at Waterside can use ONLY RCI.
Owners only who purchased or upgraded through developer can join II.
I know, it is a poor TPUs for Hilton Head.
I also own Waterside summer week, but will never deposit it to RCI.


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 26, 2011)

sfwilshire said:


> I ran into the same thing with my Tybrisa week. Between the time I looked in October or November last year and the time I paid my maintenance fees and deposited, the TPU went down about 8 points. That's at max value. Not the prorated amount. I marked my calendar to pay my maintenance fees early this year and deposit then. Of course, it could be completely different this year.
> 
> Some of my resorts don't require maintenace fee payment for future years before you deposit, but Tybrisa does.
> 
> Sheila



Tybrisa is a hard to get resort if you are trading in, especially in warm season.  Based on supply and demand, the numbers I have seen on the Deposit Calculator seemed very much on the low side, especially compared to overbuilt areas like Orlando.  Given constant lack of availibility at Tybrisa, it is just insane that the numbers would do DOWN.  I remember Bootleg's comments on how hard it was to get trades, especially in warm season to Tybee Island / Savannah and Charleston and how extremely easy it was to get trades into Orlando and a few other overbuilt places he called OMBW or some similar combination of those letters (Orlando, Massanutten, Branson, Williamsburg).


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 26, 2011)

yumdrey said:


> Not too long ago, a tugger posted a similar thread here.
> Her three bedroom 4th of July week at HHI (waterside) had not many TPUs.
> In that thread, the other waterside owner said resale owners at Waterside can use ONLY RCI.
> Owners only who purchased or upgraded through developer can join II.
> ...



They can also use independent exchange companies like HTSE, DAE, TPI, PI, and probably SFX.


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 26, 2011)

FWIW, if your unit is a lockout, make sure to check to see what you'll get if you split it and deposit the two sides separately.  Usually, it's quite a bit more.


----------



## Mel (Sep 26, 2011)

These fluctuations have always been built into the system - they're just visible now.

Both sides of the supply and demand equation change over time, and RCI's computer adjust the TPU assigned to your week based on some kind of formula.  The only part of the formula we know is how they factor in a "late" deposit.

TPU values rising shortly after school starts, for a popular vacation week seems to indicate how powerful the demand side may be.  Two weeks before school starts, many people are still thinking about this year's vacations, or taking them.  Even if they know the school schedule for the following year, they may want to get a feel for what the year will be like (in my case, I need to know which semester DD will take history classes vs. PE and study halls (they have been known to assign 2 single semester history classes the same semester, and 2 study halls the opposite semester - that may have bearing on vacation plans).

We will probably see the same type of effect in December/January when people pay their maintenance fees and deposit their weeks - the supply side will spike, and TPU values will drop in general.

We've seen this in the past, when some people indicated depositing a full year out didn't really seem to produce the best trade power.  If demand is still low a year out, the max TPU rise enough when demand increases, to negate the loss of points for a late deposit, particularly for a popular event whose date changes every year, producing no strong historical demand for any particular week.  And while historical demand comes into play (particularly the earlier you deposit), I'm not sure how reliable it is, and RCI may think the same way.  In an area like Orlando, or summer on southern beaches, it's probably pretty reliable, but other areas may see more fluctuation.


----------



## puppymommo (Sep 26, 2011)

BevL said:


> Once you've deposited your week, the value will not go down, or at least no one has reported their TPU value going down for a deposited week.  The number of TPUs can be adjusted upwards and there have been reports of that - happened to me actually.



It happened to me, too.  I deposited both sides of a 2 bedroom lockoff.  Both sides got 20 TPU.  Now they are worth 21 TPU each.  I'm crossing my fingers that they might go up again!


----------



## Hophop4 (Sep 26, 2011)

I just checked one of my weeks and since the TPUs started I had always got 26 for it and now it is down to 22.  This is for week 52 for 2012.  If it doesn't go back up, I guess we will just use the week and not deposit it.


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 26, 2011)

I have a spreadsheet that I put together last year of the weekly TPU values for one of my timeshares. I was pleasantly surprised to get one extra TPU for some deposits this year, compared to the values I had pulled together for last year.


----------



## ronandjoan (Sep 27, 2011)

*Yes, a deposited week did go down*



BevL said:


> Once you've deposited your week, the value will not go down, or at least no one has reported their TPU value going down for a deposited week.  ...And many have suggested taking a screen shot of the deposit calculator and of your TPU value once it has been deposited to make sure it gets confirmed at that TPU number.  I personally take a screen shot every time I do "something" such as a deposit or exchange, so that I have a record of how many TPUs I should have.



Bev,
From http://tugbbs.com/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1091085


ronandjoan said:


> Yep!  I deposited a week over a year ago and when the TPU's came out it was a 14.  Unfortunately, I didn’t get a print out  of the page - would it make a difference? - and then later it dropped to a 12.  I am VERY unhappy!





tombo said:


> The point I was trying to make is that no matter how low your deposited week drops, RCI will not reduce the amount of TPU's they gave you when you deposited your week. If your week becomes in RCI's eyes more valuable they MIGHT (never happened to me) increase the trading power of your previously deposited week, but they will never reduce it.


Alao
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=144760
Quote:
Originally Posted by "Roger" 
(Note: Once a unit is deposited, its trading power is fixed.) 
WRONG! Mine changed, another's changed that just posted here. 

…- RCI is changing TPU's however they wish! .[/QUOTE]


tombo said:


> I asked an RCI rep several weeks ago after reading a thread about TPU's changing if they could reduce my TPU's after they gave them to me and they said that they said they would never reduce the amount of TPU's you received after your week is deposited. If your TPU's were reduced then you need to be on the phone with RCI and tell them that you want them restored. I can assure you that I would have had supervisors on the phone if they had reduced my deposit trading power by even 1 TPU.
> Quote from the RCI Disclosure Guide, top of page 8:
> Quote:
> 
> ...



I have discussed this several times, but for the 2 TPU difference I wasn’t going to call and argue as I had no screen shot…..a TUGGER has actually apologized for thinking bad thoughts about me because of my dissatisfaction with the RCI process after she had some unreasonable and illogical experiences with RCI.

I was able to use my 12 TPU’s for a deposit I wanted so I was satisfied.
I now do what George said and I am a lot happier (see below.)  I also deal with other exchange companies.

“Over the years I have learned to live with RCI and not let the things they do upset me. The choices are to stay with RCI or leave them. I have chosen to stay but only use them sparingly.

George”


----------



## sfwilshire (Sep 28, 2011)

Carolinian said:


> Tybrisa is a hard to get resort if you are trading in, especially in warm season.  Based on supply and demand, the numbers I have seen on the Deposit Calculator seemed very much on the low side, especially compared to overbuilt areas like Orlando.  Given constant lack of availibility at Tybrisa, it is just insane that the numbers would do DOWN.  I remember Bootleg's comments on how hard it was to get trades, especially in warm season to Tybee Island / Savannah and Charleston and how extremely easy it was to get trades into Orlando and a few other overbuilt places he called OMBW or some similar combination of those letters (Orlando, Massanutten, Branson, Williamsburg).



Bootleg actually steered me toward my Tybrisa purchase. I got 25 TPU for my Memorial Day week, but when I first looked, it was 30 or 32 (can't recall which). Haven't checked lately to see what it's showing. 

We finally visited the resort a couple of years ago when I had tried to rent it and didn't get any takers. It really wasn't our kind of beach. We'll probably never go back, but it's a good trader with a decent maintenance fee.

Sheila


----------



## gnipgnop (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm still checking every day and the TPU's are only 24 ....not the 30 that were originally assigned.  I hope I was clear when I posted that this week is not deposited with RCI as yet.  I look at their sight that tells me I have this week* available to deposit*.  If they are going to lower the TPU's  why in the heck would they tell me 30 and then a couple of weeks later change it to 24, especially if they want my week.  I mean really, why would anyome want to deposit it with RCI after they lower the TPU's.  It's like giving a child a piece of candy and then taking it back before he can enjoy it!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 28, 2011)

gnipgnop said:


> I'm still checking every day and the TPU's are only 24 ....not the 30 that were originally assigned.  I hope I was clear when I posted that this week is not deposited with RCI as yet.  I look at their sight that tells me I have this week* available to deposit*.  If they are going to lower the TPU's  why in the heck would they tell me 30 and then a couple of weeks later change it to 24, especially if they want my week.  I mean really, why would anyome want to deposit it with RCI after they lower the TPU's.  It's like giving a child a piece of candy and then taking it back before he can enjoy it!



You understood that RCI re-evaluates demand often, and our advice is to wait until demand increases.  

I deposited on of my weeks a few months ago, and it's gone down a lot since I deposited, but if I hadn't deposited it, I would wait for demand to increase, so my week would once again be worthy of the full TPU.  That doesn't mean I wouldn't be nervous about it, but you have time, so wait a bit.


----------



## MLR (Apr 7, 2012)

*Why would RCI Website tell me one thing......*



I went to RCI website to see what my Hawaii week is worth if I deposit it - the site calculated that it is worth 42 points. I called RCI to deposit and they said I had to call Shell Vacations to bank it. Shell told me the week is only worth 26 points - NOT the 42 points that RCI valued it at on the web site! I got 38 points for it the last time I banked it with FAR less time left. What's up? 

I notice that RCI wants 47 points to book the week that I wanted to bank with them - does anyone understand how this works? Is it basically that RCI doesn't WANT my Christmas Week at Paniolo Greens for 2013? Is that it? 

Anyone want a Timeshare in Hawaii?


----------



## bnoble (Apr 7, 2012)

Some systems average across several units/weeks/etc.  Shell may or may not be one of those.


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 9, 2012)

deleted post


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 9, 2012)

Actually, Madge, the RCI rep, said that value for deposits was fixed at time of deposit in the old system and did not change.

When I look at valuations of overbuilt areas versus hard to trade into areas, any notion that RCI numbers are based on supply and demand are absolutely laughable.  That is why the only way we will get an honest system from RCI is when they make their valuation methodology transparent.  Only showing us the number tells us one thing only - that they are not honest and they often stand supply and demand on their head with their goofball numbers.




Mel said:


> These fluctuations have always been built into the system - they're just visible now.
> 
> Both sides of the supply and demand equation change over time, and RCI's computer adjust the TPU assigned to your week based on some kind of formula.  The only part of the formula we know is how they factor in a "late" deposit.
> 
> ...


----------

